

Why I Left the .NET Framework - fla
http://blog.jonathanoliver.com/why-i-left-dot-net/

======
CmonDev
This uneducated rant has already been posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7961948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7961948)

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Uneducated?

~~~
CmonDev
"Not having a debugger is actually a liberating"

"Windows devs are typically only good at Windows and get lost very quickly
outside of their comfort zones"

etc.

Read the comments.

